# want house for sale or rent in galicias, asturias, cantabria, or castilla y leon



## spacer (Jun 10, 2012)

HI,
I’ve searched the web and most of the houses for sale or rent
are in southern spain. Can somone help me find real estate agents
or houses for sale in:

galicias
asturias
cantabria
castilla y leon

I’m looking to buy a house for less then 80,000 euros or
rent a house for 300 euros or less. thank you,

spacer


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spacer said:


> HI,
> I’ve searched the web and most of the houses for sale or rent
> are in southern spain. Can somone help me find real estate agents
> or houses for sale in:
> ...


:welcome:

if you have a look at the 'forms ...etc...etc' sticky thread above you'll find some links to online property search companies - some are sale as well as rentals


are coming to live here permanently ?


----------



## spacer (Jun 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> if you have a look at the 'forms ...etc...etc' sticky thread above you'll find some links to online property search companies - some are sale as well as rentals
> 
> ...




Hi,
when u say - if you have a look at the 'forms ...etc...etc' sticky thread above, i am not sure where it is located. I am presently in Dominican Republic and have a place to rent here close to the beach but i do not want to buy a place here. There seems to be many opportunities now in spain with the drop in real estate prices and the euro down. I was thinking that Spanish people like to live in Madrid or close to the beach not in the campo. Prices should be low there but maybe all the new construction was elsewhere so there may not be all that many opportunities there. Opportunities may be but they are not advertised. Let me know what u think of this line of reasoning. I'll probably spend part of the year in spain and the winters in the DR. bye,

spacer


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spacer said:


> Hi,
> when u say - if you have a look at the 'forms ...etc...etc' sticky thread above, i am not sure where it is located. I am presently in Dominican Republic and have a place to rent here close to the beach but i do not want to buy a place here. There seems to be many opportunities now in spain with the drop in real estate prices and the euro down. I was thinking that Spanish people like to live in Madrid or close to the beach not in the campo. Prices should be low there but maybe all the new construction was elsewhere so there may not be all that many opportunities there. Opportunities may be but they are not advertised. Let me know what u think of this line of reasoning. I'll probably spend part of the year in spain and the winters in the DR. bye,
> 
> spacer


I'm assuming you're looking for opportunities of cheap rental in Spain or to buy?? Well prices are dropping and I think that they are predicted to continue falling. We have "stickies" (posts that are always at the top of the page) which have info on agents in various areas. But you can google and that will bring up properties, prices etc. But in the end you really need to visit and to see whats available and for how much. I wouldnt recommend that you buy in Spain at the moment as there is a lot of uncertainty and I think that you need to rent in areas to get a feel for things

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spacer said:


> Hi,
> when u say - if you have a look at the 'forms ...etc...etc' sticky thread above, i am not sure where it is located. I am presently in Dominican Republic and have a place to rent here close to the beach but i do not want to buy a place here. There seems to be many opportunities now in spain with the drop in real estate prices and the euro down. I was thinking that Spanish people like to live in Madrid or close to the beach not in the campo. Prices should be low there but maybe all the new construction was elsewhere so there may not be all that many opportunities there. Opportunities may be but they are not advertised. Let me know what u think of this line of reasoning. I'll probably spend part of the year in spain and the winters in the DR. bye,
> 
> spacer


here's a link to the sticky thread I mentioned - as jojo says, we 'stick' some to the top of the page so that we don't lose them!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html

there's info there about the visas available to US citizens too - without a resident visa you can only visit spain for 90 days at a time & up to 180 days in 365


----------

